# Must pregnant doe be isolated?



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

We have one doe that is without a doubt pregnant. Would it be a bad idea to move her in with a doe that is questionably pregnant? I've thought of doing this to increase warmth in the shed and to provide company, but I'm concerned they might hurt each other or the babies. Is it necessary to isolate pregnant does until after kidding? And at what point can you introduce them and babies to others? (None would be kept with bucks.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is your herd dynamics? That can make all the difference.


----------



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

Questionably pregnant doe is dominant over definitely pregnant doe, but hasn't shown any significant aggression toward her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can try it and see. But at feeding time make sure there are 2 different area's you feed in, so the preggo doe is not hit off of it. Or at least she will be gently pushed off if that doe moves her. That is the time when the one doe will throw around her dominance. If that other doe isn't preggo and comes into heat, she may get a bit demanding with the preggo doe.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I've only been through two kiddings and I have only a handful of goats. I haven't seperated. It's gone well. I have three bred right now and they are all together.


----------



## Matadequin (Mar 23, 2015)

BattleLakeMN said:


> Questionably pregnant doe is dominant over definitely pregnant doe, but hasn't shown any significant aggression toward her.


I would be cautious about moving them together, especially since your definitely pregnant doe is the submissive one and it doesn't sound like they're usually housed together as a unit of 2. All it takes is one good blow to cause a miscarriage. In mid-February this year I had two does together, both pregnant and normally housed together, and I saw the herd boss ram my other doe against the wall of the barn. The weather had been bad for days and I guess they were getting testy with one another due to confinement even though the barn is large (12x18) About an hour later some discharge began to trickle out of the second doe and within a day she'd miscarried. She had just over a month to go and it was pitiful seeing her try to nudge a dead kid to get up out of the straw.


----------



## BattleLakeMN (Aug 13, 2016)

*Matadequin*

I'm sorry that happened. Sad. We've had below zero temps most of the week, and tonight it's going to get to -29 (regular temp, not wind chill temp), so last week, we put all five of our goats together in a barn that is about the size of the one you mentioned. There are lots of levels of straw for them to jump on and escape a bossy goat; our 6-mo-old wether climbs the highest bales and then walks the rafters, I think more for fun than to escape. At this point, I'm more worried about the cold than potential injuries. The pregnant goat has claimed a cozy spot inside a brooding pen that sits on top of four levels of straw bales. So far, everybody is doing fine, and we're keeping a close eye on the pregnant one. She's getting close and her milk is coming in. I sure hope she doesn't go into labor today or tonight. If she does, we're moving her into the house for a few days. My husband will just have to give up his bathroom! Next week, it's supposed to be in the 20s and 30s, which will feel tropical. I hope she has them then, at which point, we'll move her back to a smaller barn with her kids. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------

